# worming my mini donkey



## Budlady (Apr 1, 2011)

i got some wormer for my mini Donkey today how can i tell how much he weighs with out weighing him lol can some one give me some ideas please


----------



## Budlady (Apr 1, 2011)

:/


----------



## Weedchick (Apr 1, 2011)

Use a weight tape, you can get one from a feed or tack shop. You measure around their girth area, and the increments on the tape will tell you the weight.


----------



## Budlady (Apr 2, 2011)

already done thank you for your reply


----------

